# Push pole technique



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Get a Pole Mate belt


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Clumsily.

You need a place to quickly put the push pole while keeping it close at hand and a place to hold your fishing pole at the ready. This almost always requires purpose built holders for both. Ergonomics are important because you cannot be silent and lay push pole on the deck and pick up your rod (I’ve tried). You don’t have time to flip the pushpole and spike it into the mud, plus any fish that is shallow enough to need you to chase it with a push pole will not tolerate that much movement without spooking (tried this too).

This is easier with conventional gear, but some flyfishermen keep their rods close sitting vertically inside their stripping bucket.

I find all that hard to do, so I use the push pole to position the boat for a drift on the current or wind or I stake out and cast to promising structure.

You can also sit on the bow and walk the boat across shallow flats. I have only done this to flush up ducks, but it seems feasible.

Lastly, don’t feel bad about slapping a trolling motor on that boat when fishing alone. I prefer the simplicity of poling, but you only honestly need a push pole some of the time and it can stay in the holders until then when fishing alone.

Nate


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Clumsily.
> 
> You need a place to quickly put the push pole while keeping it close at hand and a place to hold your fishing pole at the ready. This almost always requires purpose built holders for both. Ergonomics are important because you cannot be silent and lay push pole on the deck and pick up your rod (I’ve tried). You don’t have time to flip the pushpole and spike it into the mud, plus any fish that is shallow enough to need you to chase it with a push pole will not tolerate that much movement without spooking (tried this too).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. At least I know I’m not the only one!

I have a trolling motor on it, but the creek I like to fish has some real skinny water and the trolling motor ends up running aground.

The push pole has been great in these areas, but I guess I need to put some thought into where it goes when I transition to the rod.

Maybe some padding or a towel where the push pole will make contact as I put it on the deck, at least it will muffle the sound a bit.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sight fishing is a team sport.
Two persons make it much easier with good communication.
Three persons make it better for fly line management and video recording the action.

While scouting I just bump fish, and move on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Get a Pole Mate belt and add a horizontal piece of fuel hose to it for a rod holder. Drill three sets of two holes in the back of the piece of hose and lace zip ties through them. I use split grip rods and the butt keeps the rod in the holder. Your rod goes in the holder horizontally on the opposite side of the push pole clip and stays there while you pole. You see a fish and slip your push pole in the belt clip and grab your rod and make a cast. I’ve been using the one I made for about ten years and it works flawlessly. I can be poling and have a cast made in about two seconds. Ask the guys that have been on the bow of my skiff what happens if they miss a fish too many times while I’m poling...I cast over them and catch it. I have a fly rod holder up there too in case I feel frisky. Yoh can’t see the rod holder on the other side of me but it’s there. Maybe I’ll get some photos for you in the next few days.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a Gheenoe LT10 and when by myself instead of using the 19ft push pole I use a Stake out pole from Yak Attack 12 foot model that breaks down n 3 sections. Usually only need two sections of it. So I have a 5 gallon bucket directly in front of me, It has my Fly rod in it and I have already stripped out the line and have the fly hanging off the lip of the bucket,I am standing in the very front. I use pole to ease along very slowly so I not only spook less fish but so I don't have to worry about stopping as much. I see a fish (hopefully) I lay down the stake out pole across the bow directly in front of my legs between legs and the bucket, I pick up the fly and the rod and attempt to cast to the fish. Or I use the trolling motor on lowest setting and I ease along but have rod in one hand with fly also in between fingers and one hand on Trolling motor. Ok so all this is really tough to get done and as said before fly fishing is a team thing so I try to go with someone as much as I can. I try to take my turn on the pole first and stay on it until my buddy has blown it several times before I ask for a turn. I have just as much fun really putting someone in position on a fish as I do casting myself.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get a Pole Mate belt and add a horizontal piece of fuel hose to it for a rod holder. Drill three sets of two holes in the back of the piece of hose and lace zip ties through them. I use split grip rods and the butt keeps the rod in the holder. Your rod goes in the holder horizontally on the opposite side of the push pole clip and stays there while you pole. You see a fish and slip your push pole in the belt clip and grab your rod and make a cast. I’ve been using the one I made for about ten years and it works flawlessly. I can be poling and have a cast made in about two seconds. Ask the guys that have been on the bow of my skiff what happens if they miss a fish too many times while I’m poling...I cast over them and catch it. I have a fly rod holder up there too in case I feel frisky. Yoh can’t see the rod holder on the other side of me but it’s there. Maybe I’ll get some photos for you in the next few days.


Good stuff thanks for the info…


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

saltyjones said:


> Good stuff thanks for the info…


I found an older photo of it. I’ll see of I can get you some close shots if you are interested in making one.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

@jonny and I (others too, I'm sure) have made a push pole tether out of nylon braided rope. It's basically a small loop on one end to go through a belts and a loose loop at the other end to slip over the point or foot of the pole.I used braided fishing line to whip finish the loops and covered with heat shrink tubing. It doesn't bind, weighs next to nothing and is easy to stow the pole while keeping an eye on the fish. I keep my rod in the holder on the back of the platform or laying horizontal across the base.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Hands free, no reaching down to feet level, quick, silent, flexible, durable and cheap. I have tried a lot of off the shelf products over the decades. And i never found any I really liked and kept using. Then one day years ago I was looking at this looped rope and i was like I wonder if that would work. And I have been using it ever since. It’s also safer since it doesn’t push on your body if your boat/pole is moving/spinning unlike the rigid ones
I put my spinning rod handle in my left pocket angled down like in Smacks photo. And can quickly swap one to the other. I don’t even try to flyfish from the platform. That would not turn out well with me 😂
Just make sure the rope is long enough to loop around the big end.I like it to be just big enough so it doesn’t hang too low.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

What Smack said, belt holster for the push pole. I fly fish almost exclusively so I keep a stripping bucket standing on the back deck in front of the platform with line stripped in it and the rod standing up in the bucket in easy reach. See a fish, push pole goes in holster, I grab the rod and cast. A spinning rod could be kept the same way.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Agree with smack, I love my pole mate


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I found an older photo of it. I’ll see of I can get you some close shots if you are interested in making one.
> 
> View attachment 214075


Pole mates are like fanny packs....


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

I hate poling and attempting to fish at the same time. If I am by myself I will either drift or get out of the boat and wade. Too many moving parts for this guy, although I would echo the suggestions above. If you have to do it, buy a Pole Mate.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

When fishing solo I’ll pole from the front of the boat and when I see a fish I’ll put one end up on top of my push pole caddy and the other end between my legs on sea deck on the casting platform while picking up the fly rod. It’s worked out fairly well on close to mid range shots.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mwolaver said:


> Pole mates are like fanny packs....


I’ll wear a fanny pack full of Gulps and a pole mate at the same time...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ll wear a fanny pack full of Gulps and a pole mate at the same time...


I’m going to bet that it’s a pink one !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I’m going to bet that it’s a pink one !


I have your pink one hanging, googan!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ll wear a fanny pack full of Gulps and a pole mate at the same time...


Like us engineers using pocket protectors! lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mwolaver said:


> Like us engineers using pocket protectors! lol


LOOKS GOOD ON PAPER


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I use a similar system as mentioned by several except I place the pole in the the caddy and have my rod butt placed in the handle hold of my carbon marine stripping bucket with the rest of rod laying on top pointing towards the bow with line stripped out and ready to cast and fly resting on the stripping bucket by the butt. This system works fine for me most of the time, but I may have to try the belt holder or rope loop. At times, bending down to clip the push pole into the caddy makes too much movement and spooks fish and (at least for me) I lose sight of the fish when I look to make sure I place the push pole in the pole caddy to make sure I don't make any noise. For you guys using the belt holder, does having the pole clipped to you ever impede your cast or the pole bang into the poling platform?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sabalo said:


> I use a similar system as mentioned by several except I place the pole in the the caddy and have my rod butt placed in the handle hold of my carbon marine stripping bucket with the rest of rod laying on top pointing towards the bow with line stripped out and ready to cast and fly resting on the stripping bucket by the butt. This system works fine for me most of the time, but I may have to try the belt holder or rope loop. At times, bending down to clip the push pole into the caddy makes too much movement and spooks fish and (at least for me) I lose sight of the fish when I look to make sure I place the push pole in the pole caddy to make sure I don't make any noise. For you guys using the belt holder, does having the pole clipped to you ever impede your cast or the pole bang into the poling platform?


No problems at all or I wouldn’t have used it this long.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

This works great for me (KISS):


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

I had initially used my Tibor but most of the time while bending down to place the push pole in I would lose sight of the redfish. That led me to doing as some others have mentioned here, now use a Pole Mate belt along with my stripping basket that also holds the rod horizontally. This Allows me to be much quieter as well as not lose sight of those redfish.


----------



## ellisk (Feb 20, 2021)

jonny said:


> Hands free, no reaching down to feet level, quick, silent, flexible, durable and cheap. I have tried a lot of off the shelf products over the decades. And i never found any I really liked and kept using. Then one day years ago I was looking at this looped rope and i was like I wonder if that would work. And I have been using it ever since. It’s also safer since it doesn’t push on your body if your boat/pole is moving/spinning unlike the rigid ones
> I put my spinning rod handle in my left pocket angled down like in Smacks photo. And can quickly swap one to the other. I don’t even try to flyfish from the platform. That would not turn out well with me 😂
> Just make sure the rope is long enough to loop around the big end.I like it to be just big enough so it doesn’t hang too low.
> View attachment 214092


Apologies in advance for the stupid question, but does the rope, presumably being attached to your belt and the push pole, not interfere with your poling? Is it long enough such that you can pole as you normally would and then just let go when you are ready to pick up your fly rod? 

I know I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

No I slip it in the loop when I am ready to cast. It’s just to free up both hands. I prefer the rope over rigid clips. Because you can rotate your body without moving the pole. Or having the pole put torque on your body. Nice if the wind/current is moving your boat around. I went solo for 8 hours yesterday and used it almost the entire time. Except for a couple of hours using a SUP paddle on the bow trying to toss some flies. The snook bite was on fire. Somehow I only caught 20-25” snook. Not complaining but a big one or a nice red would have been nice.

I tried something with the paddle yesterday. I got two trapezoid shape canoe roof pads. And put them on the paddle. It was super sneaky combined with laying my fly rod on a towel. Going solo with no TM is definitely a challenge.


----------



## MGdave (Jul 27, 2016)

The push pole rope tether is a great idea
Ive never used the pole mate but it looks like a good option.
Simple is often better


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

Pole Mate is the way to go!


----------



## SouthTX (Jul 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get a Pole Mate belt and add a horizontal piece of fuel hose to it for a rod holder. Drill three sets of two holes in the back of the piece of hose and lace zip ties through them. I use split grip rods and the butt keeps the rod in the holder. Your rod goes in the holder horizontally on the opposite side of the push pole clip and stays there while you pole. You see a fish and slip your push pole in the belt clip and grab your rod and make a cast. I’ve been using the one I made for about ten years and it works flawlessly. I can be poling and have a cast made in about two seconds. Ask the guys that have been on the bow of my skiff what happens if they miss a fish too many times while I’m poling...I cast over them and catch it. I have a fly rod holder up there too in case I feel frisky. Yoh can’t see the rod holder on the other side of me but it’s there. Maybe I’ll get some photos for you in the next few days.


That is impresssive!


----------



## Floridangler (5 mo ago)

I usually just go between the legs but those pole mate things look useful.


----------

